# Bruckner Symphony No. 8 by Bandoneon (Ryota Komatsu)



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

From www.abruckner.com



> This is the world premiere of "Bruckner Symphony No. 8 by Bandoneon" performed by world-famous bandoneon player Ryota Komatsu at Yomiuri Otemachi Hall in Japan on November 15, 2014.
> 
> It is a spirited performance which calls for several bandoneons (similar to an accordion), electric guitar, xylophones, tympani and chorus.
> 
> My thanks to David Mathys for sharing this link.


This is the first movement. Links to the other movements are provided below in the video description.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I wish I could unhear that.


----------

